# Gaggia Classic, how should the water look coming from the shower plate?



## rozz3r (Jun 22, 2012)

Hi all,

I recently acquired a Gaggia Classic in somewhat poor condition. After changing the group head, seal and shower plate and running a whole load of Puly Caff and Calcinet through it, I think it's finally back to good condition.

The one thing I'm unsure about... Should the water be dripping from the shower plate (as it does in the video below) or should it be spraying fine jets (like a shower would).

If this is normal behaviour then I think my Classic might be ready for action


----------



## JohnnieWalker (Aug 24, 2011)

Looks fine to me!

---

I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?w4j35w

Coffee & Accessories available at http://TheCoffeeShop.Co


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Looks great!


----------



## rozz3r (Jun 22, 2012)

Excellent, thank you for the quick replies


----------



## Debbie (Jun 24, 2012)

Another vote for "great" here.

I'd take a pic of my bottomless portafilter woes, but wouldn't risk getting my camera or phone that close!


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

After seeing that vid, I must strip and clean mine, I have a more powerful flow even adjusted it to 9 bar and still looks too powerful.


----------



## rozz3r (Jun 22, 2012)

I should probably say, that isn't my video, just one I stumbled upon. The flow from my Gaggia looks pretty much identical so I put it up for reference. Good to know it's looking normal though


----------



## Debbie (Jun 24, 2012)

Where did you get your replacement group head from? Mine is looking a bit battered. I'm not sure when they need changing: I've gone through a few shower heads, but the group head is original.


----------



## rozz3r (Jun 22, 2012)

When I said group head, I actually meant the shower holding plate. I got a seal, holding plate and shower disc from mrbean2cup.co.uk. They arrived quickly and seemed very reasonably priced. No complaints









A replacement of all 3 at once has given my machine a new lease of life. The original holding plate was really scuzzy when I removed it. The machine had been used for maybe 3 or 4 years without much cleaning.


----------



## sup3rdup3r (Jan 14, 2013)

I just got a brand new gaggia last week, after initially getting a result like this now it mainly looks like 4 streams and a couple of buubles forming. Any suggestions on what to do?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

The best suggestion is to remove the shower screen and clean it. Oils can build up and depending on the coffee you use this can be as quick as a week.

Once cleaned it should flow through all the holes again


----------



## sup3rdup3r (Jan 14, 2013)

Looks like that might have been part of the problem, I could also see a slight difference in the plate as it was tightened back up, I have experimented with the tightness of the screw slightly and that has improved things as well

thanks


----------

